# raw honey while breastfeeding



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

I know honey can cause infants to get food poisoning, but if I ate raw honey would that go through my milk?
My baby is 3 months, and is a boobaholic! It's his sole source of life.
I just cant be sure if the honey would still get to him


----------



## BeccaBaby1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've never thought of that. I sure hope not, because I adore my raw honey!


----------



## JenAsayKwa (Nov 9, 2007)

No, it's the spores that cause Salmonella. And the spores themselves don't enter our bloodstream, so they don't get into your breastmilk.


----------



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

good thing! thanks!
I forgot to check on the answers to this last night, ate a tsp. of raw honey and then thought, OH NO!!! OMG!!!! WHAT DID I DO????
but its cool whew!


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenAsayKwa* 
No, it's the spores that cause Salmonella. And the spores themselves don't enter our bloodstream, so they don't get into your breastmilk.

I thought it was botulism, not salmonella, that was the risk with honey for newborns...?

Still it's true that it doesn't go through you into your milk anyways.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

It's not salmonella that's the concern; it's botulism.

And yeah, it would have to go directly into the baby for it to be a concern. It's not a problem for adults because we're not on a milk-based diet and our gut pH is different.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Raw honey (and the risk of botulism) is not a problem for adults with strong immune systems - but definitely *avoid* feeding it to infants. The spores don't pass through breastmilk so it isn't an issue for breastfeeding moms.

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/mo...ods.html#honey)


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I eat raw honey all the time...no issues


----------

